# INTOUCH und S7



## Waelder (29 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Intouch 10 an eine S7 ankoppeln.

Jetzt habe ich folgende Server zum Testen :
DASS7 1.5 SP1
DASSIDirect 1.5 SP1
S7 DAS Tag Creator 1.0 (wo kann ich den brauchen ?)

und den Deltalogic OPC.

So nun bekomm ich mit keinem von den og. dingern eine Verbindung zu Intouch. Leider ist es so, dass jeder Hersteller eine etwas zu geringe Doku zu seinem OPC oder wasauchimmer mit liefert. Geschweige in deutsch :-( 

Was mich nervt ist dass ich an zig ecken Symbole oder/und absolutadressen eingeben muss.

Wie mach ich am vernünftigsten eine Verbindung S7-Intouch bei der ich direkt die auf die Symbolische Adressierung zugreifen kann ? Es muss nicht einer der o.G. softwaren sein.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Waelder (29 Juni 2009)

*auf dass ich mich lächerlich mache*

So nach ca 8h probieren, ohne Erfolg, hab ich die Schnauze voll (dank Wonderware).

Das wird hoffentlich mein letztes Projekt mit Intouch sein. Dank Eurer Super Hotline (Schweiz) werd ich nun gezwungen sein einen Sub zu suchen der mir die Karre zum laufen bringt. Danke noch !!!!!! So viel z. Thema Lizenzgebühren.

An alle Schweizer Forumsmitglieder : Benutzt nicht den Support Wonderware Schweiz.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Juni 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> So nach ca 8h probieren, ohne Erfolg, hab ich die Schnauze voll (dank Wonderware).



Was hast du denn probiert was nicht geklappt hat?

Der Tag Creator ist meiner Meinung nach Murx, mir ist das Teil jedenfalls viel zu unkomfortabel.
Eine direkte symbolische Programmierung die auch noch konsistent zwischen SPS<->PLS gehalten wird habe ich nur bei PCS7 gesehen.

Ich verwende immer den DASSIDirect (TCP/IP). Die Datenbasis erstelle ich nur über CSV-Dateien und dann DB-Import bei Intouch. 
Um relativ einfach S7-Datenbausteine mit Adressen nach Excel zu exportieren habe ich hier im Forum mal eine xls-Datei mit etwas VBA-Code angehängt, womit die Adressen generiert werden.

Es ist auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll die Symbole 1:1 aus Step7 in Intouch zu verwenden, da du dann z.B. die Möglichkeit von Intouch-Supertags verschenkst. Ein Backslash ist in der S7-Symbolik im DB nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Waelder (29 Juni 2009)

Wenn du den Beitrag 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16668
meinst, ich teste ihn morgen gleich mal und gib bescheid, für den Link ein Danke

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Juli 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> und den Deltalogic OPC.
> 
> So nun bekomm ich mit keinem von den og. dingern eine Verbindung zu Intouch. Leider ist es so, dass jeder Hersteller eine etwas zu geringe Doku zu seinem OPC oder wasauchimmer mit liefert. Geschweige in deutsch :-(
> 
> ...


Hallo Wälder,

wo gibt es Probleme mit unserem Server? Warum die Absolutadresse verwenden, wenn das Projekt da ist, kann dieses gebrowst werden. Und die Anleitung (ggf. online) sollte doch neben englisch auch in deutsch vorhanden sein.


----------



## Waelder (7 Juli 2009)

*Verbindungen*

Hallo Herr Hönle,

ich wollte nicht schlecht über Ihren OPC reden sicher nicht. Mein Ursprungsproblem ist halt WW.. leider. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich erfahren dass ich den DASSIdirect einsetzen muss. Euer OPC (demo) habe ich dank kompetenter Fachhilfe am laufen.

Zu dem DASSIdirect habe ich aber noch eine kleine Frage an Thomas_v2.1 :

Lt HB WW muss ich die Variaben im DASSIdirect erst mal anlegen. Wass ich an der Sache nicht versteh ist, warum in intouch nochmal anlegen, hat das einen best. Grund ? Wenn ich in Intouch eine Variable anlege über den S7 Tag Creator dann macht das Ding auch eine Verbindung zur S7 auch wenn die Variable nicht im SMC Center im DASSIdirect angelegt wurde. Habe ich da was übersehen ?
Ach ja Was ist den eine Device Group ? 

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Juli 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht schlecht über Ihren OPC reden sicher nicht. Mein Ursprungsproblem ist halt WW.. leider. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich erfahren dass ich den DASSIdirect einsetzen muss. Euer OPC (demo) habe ich dank kompetenter Fachhilfe am laufen.


Freut mich, dass bei unserem alles läuft. Ich wollte auch nur wissen, ob es irgendwelche Probleme gibt (von denen ich bis jetzt nichts weiß). Denn nur dann kann ich ich darum kümmern, dass diese beseitigt werden. Und in der aktuellen (= neuen) Version unseres OPC-Servers hat sich wieder einiges getan.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Juli 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Lt HB WW muss ich die Variaben im DASSIdirect erst mal anlegen. Wass ich an der Sache nicht versteh ist, warum in intouch nochmal anlegen, hat das einen best. Grund ? Wenn ich in Intouch eine Variable anlege über den S7 Tag Creator dann macht das Ding auch eine Verbindung zur S7 auch wenn die Variable nicht im SMC Center im DASSIdirect angelegt wurde. Habe ich da was übersehen ?



Die Variable muss nur im Intouch in der passenden Item-Syntax angegeben werden. Intouch meldet diese Items dann am DASSIdirect Server an, und dieser fragt diese Adressen dann aus der SPS ab.
Wenn Intouch läuft, werden die angefragten Items in der SMC unter "Diagnostics" aufgelistet.
Es geht wohl auch die Variablen im DASSIdirect anzulegen um dann symbolisch darauf zuzugreifen, aber das habe ich noch nie verwendet.

Der "Device Group" Name ist der relevante Name für den Topic-Namen in Intouch. Also diese beiden müssen übereinstimmen.
In der deutschen Intouch Version gibt es einen Menüpunkt Spezial->Zugriffsnamen. Wenn man einen neuen Zugriffsnamen anlegt, wird dort bei Anwendungsname "DASSiDirect" eingetragen. Dadurch weiß Intouch dass er die Daten bei diesem Server abfragen muss. Topic Name dann wie oben beschrieben der gleiche Name wie bei der Device Group in der SMC.


----------

